# dissapointed in what I have read here...



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

I was elated when I found this website, as I thought it was just what I needed to help me get back to North Dakota for some good goose hunting. I loved hunting in your beautiful state in the past (have not been up since 1978), and very much enjoyed the friendly and accomodatinf people! I am still friends with, and write frequently to a lady on whos land we used to hunt, though she is now a resident in a nursing home. We were curteous to the land owner, were very seldom denied the ok to hunt land we ask permission on, and a lot of the time invited the land owner, or son, to hunt with us. A great time was had by all. So, as I was saying, when I found this forum site, I was very happy. BUT, in reading through the forums, I have felt a great resentment, maybe even hatred, of non resident hunters in general, but especially the non residents who find it nessassary (for what ever reasons) to go with a guide or outfitter. They have been blamed for everything from less numbers of ducks to hunt, to the loss of your way of life. Maybe you need to place a posting on the front page stating that this forum is for "real hunters" only, and that you do not accept, or want anyone different than that. I placed a post in the main forum, looking for help finding land owners who would let our little group of four men hunt their land (as "real hunters"), and if I cannot get any help from you, the residents, than I will be forced to go with a guide that has access to land, or go somewhere else. The sad thing is, I believe that by the way this forum looks, my going somewhere else would please all of you. You will have missed out on the chance to meet four very nice fellows from Minnesota, that love to hunt, caring more about the fun we would have than the amount of geese we harvested. Remember also, that if I go somewhere else, i take my money with me, and I tell all my friends that ND is no longer a friendly place to hunt. If I am wrong about this forum, and it is just a couple hot heads, then I appologize. But I have read a lot in the forums in last day or so, and I believe what I sense is fact.
Wayne from Minnesota


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Wayne,

If your from Ort. Why not hunt Laq Qual Parle, Marsh Lake, Watson, or even your backyard? :-? This is some of the best hunting around in MN. I grew up in this area and still deer hunt near Ort.

The Forum is full of many, many different opinions.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a melting pot. Lots to learn, lots to debate.

The lawsuit against ND has really put a hurt on the border, and it's a shame.


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

Deltaboy,

I do hunt Lac qui parle Refuge. And even though it is a controlled hunt in state blinds, myself and friends manage to have fun. I also hunt some private land around the Correll area. Its been some years now, but our party has also hunted in the Sand Lake and Waubay area of SD. Does that mean we should not, or cannot hunt in ND as well. I live on the shores of Big Stone Lake, one of Minnesotas finest walleye lakes, but I also fish for them in other areas of the state, and also in Wisconsin, along with muskie. I find your attitude the same as most others I have read in this forum, and that is too bad. I do understand wanting to have maybe a set limit of non resident hunters come into the state, such as Wyoming for antelope and deer etc. But what happens then is, the state wants to make the same amount of money as they would with more hunters, so they raise the price of licenses etc. The cafe owners and the motel owners do the same thing, raise their prices, as they have less hunters as customers, and want (or need) to make the same as before. The end results are that only people with more money than I have to spend on outdoor experiences will be able to afford the hunts. Instead of hacking at the non resident hunter that no matter how he hunts, brings much needed revenue into the area, maybe you should be working with the guides and outfitters, to have them voluntarily, or have the state require that they somehow return some of the money they make back to the state for buying more public land, restoring habitat etc. I am sad, as I contacted this site in the hopes of getting help in a goose hunt to ND, in making new friends, and having a great outdoor adventure. Now I have a bitter taste in my mouth about the whole damned thing, and do not know if I even want to come up there again. As far as the law suit, I am am not very familiar with it, so will not comment on it. NOW, if anyone can help me find some accomodating landowners, where we can come and hunt, and enjoy goose hunting in your great state, I am would still like to hear from you. If you will help me out, maybe I can do the same for you, and put you on some nice Big Stone Lake walleyes next summer.
mahalo,
Wayne from Minnesota


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

Deltaboy,
What is your name, I may know you, as I have lived here all my life. I know a lot of people in the Odessa area, and my grandparents on Moms side of the family farmed there for years.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Instead of hiring a guide or having someone tell you where their honey holes are, why not try a new approach and go scout and knock on doors... it is what we all do every year. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

wbenshoof
If you are not familiar with the Lawsuit you need to get up to speed. Short version MN is telling ND that we do not have the right to limit the number of NR waterfowl hunters and some from MN feel that it is unfair to them that ND residents get the first week of waterfowl and upland season, with no non resident hunting allowed.

ND people are some of the finest in the nation. Taking shots at us because we won't help you find land to hunt is crossing the line. If you want to hunt do what the rest of us do, drive up here go out to the "hunting lands" and start asking for permission.

Most here are freelance hunters, prime hunting acres in this state are being eaten up by the Outfitters and Guides. Land is not available like it was in 1978, and as a freelance hunter the land that I have permission to hunt on is to be shared with trusted friends.

Part of the tradition of freelance hunting is finding land and asking for permission to hunt. I sent you a PM (private message) telling you areas to hunt, it is up to you to do your homework and find land owners that are willing to let you hunt, just like we do.

Have a good one!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> ND people are some of the finest in the nation. Taking shots at us because we won't help you find land to hunt is crossing the line. If you want to hunt do what the rest of us do, drive up here go out to the "hunting lands" and start asking for permission.


Can I get an AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's the senerio wbenshoof. Get up in the morning and drive the main road...find a flock of honkers in the air....follow them to the field....find the landowner...ask permission (hope a guide doesn't have everything tied up).....

I have a inkling that you are looking for a snow goose hunt as in 1978 that's what we were hunting. The geese haven't made it to ND in the early Fall for decades. When they do come it's usually just before cold weather. The last thing residents and NRs are going to do is put you on the land and create more competition.....drive out here and FIND the birds on your own...it's not that hard. Unless you want to get here and have everything lined up for you so you can shoot the next morning.

Things have changed so much in since 1978 that you can't even begin to compare things the way your are. AND....you don't have an opinion on the MN lawsuit? My suggestion is to get up to speed before you shoot off your mouth!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I had it so rough.... :fiddle:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

attn: wbenshoof, what these guys are telling you is the truth I also am from Mn and have been hunting up there since I was very young with my father. Everthing has changed so much in the last ten years it is not like the old days. The geese come down only when they are frozen out of Canada and they move through fast they might only be there a couple of days or two weeks it all dependens on the weather any more. As for trying to get someone to tell you whose land to hunt on, I am afraid that also changes from year to year we have hunted on some land one year with permission went back the next to get permission and the land was leased for hunting, fortunately the guys leasing the land shot the heck out of it and the birds did not return there any longer. Goose hunting in ND is somewhat of a crap shoot anymore some years you will do well and others you will totally miss the shoot!! To give you an example of why these guys are not going to give you any good goose spots, it is somewhat like deer hunting in MN when you have monster buck spot or your honey hole of a field where all the deer feed and you are the only one that has permission to hunt that spot, are you really going to go to town and tell everyone where the spot is? NO because you want to be the only one and you don't want 100 guys standing around the property line waiting to shoot, or they will pull in the farmers yard and offer him some money to go out on his land and hunt and then your out again after you put in all that work to go hunting there. MN hunters are more protective of their hunting land than any ND people I have ever met. If you really want to find some excellent hunting land up in ND plan your trip for the third week of Oct. pick a spot north of hwy 2 between leeds and Minot and head there when you get there find the nearest watering hole walk in sit down next to the guys that have dirt under thier fingernails and on thier clothes buy them a few beers and visit with them, before long you will have more land to hunt on or places to check out than you know what to do with. I am a very serious about this, after you have hunted on thier land go back to thier homes and offer them some of your bag limit that has been cleaned, and thank them for being so kind as to have let you hunt on thier land. You will find that if you remember how to get back there the next year,(I would recomend a GPS or a notebook and pen) that you will most likely have an opportunity to hunt there again. Please do not be insulted about the comments on this subject matter, just remember that things have changed and that you will have to adapt to how they are now not 20 years ago, if you asked almost anyone on this site if they could back to hunting in ND 20 years ago and not change anything or have it stay the same up to now they would!! Good luck hunting this fall in ND.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont see why its such a big deal that you guys have to wait the first two weeks? when i move away from here, i will still come back and hunt and i will wait the two weeks. i think it is fair that the residents get to hunt the land that they pay taxes for first, and get to hunt before the 46 million out of state hunters come in. i think you guys need to to stop the crying and wait the two weeks. its not like its the end of the world that you cant shoot the local ducks. i have killed just as many ducks the third week as the first.

mark


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

> i dont see why its such a big deal that you guys have to wait the first two weeks?


Another Amen is deserved !! We used to go into Montana to hunt pheasants and had to abide by this rule when the opening weekends were different than here in ND. No big deal, you just deal with it.......right??


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Wayne,

My parents live in Maynard, MN. I have hunted Laq Que Parle area for years as a young hunter. Now I am lucky enought to live in the great state of ND. Wayne, I don't think anyone is bashing you or any other NR. Read some of the posts, hints are locked and loaded throughout the forum. Good Luck!

Scott Terning


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Dog digger are you high? No where in the previous posts does anyone mention anything about waiting for two weeeks to hunt, or are you just trying to stir the pot with another unrelated subject? And just for your information it is one week not two. No one is complaining about locals shooting the local ducks first that is the subject of another thread in Hot Topics go over there and stir the pot!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ohhhhhh, you tell him. :roll:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well arent we a lil pissy. if you actually read the above posts you will notice that the waiting is mentioned and that the lawsuit it metioned many times. lawsuit= waiting = why some nd hunters are having problems with NR. through all of your stupid babbling you did get it right that its only one week. sorry for the typo next time i will be sure to double check all my content. as for NR or people who get the guided hunts. i really dont care, there are plenty of geese and ducks for everyone!!! go out have fun thats what its all about right? not who kills the most, its about getting out and enjoying time with friends and the outdoors.

mark


----------



## MJK (Oct 29, 2003)

I am in a similar situation. I started waterfowl hunting late in life (30's). I've only been going a few years now. I had the opportunity to go to N. Dakota with a friend last fall.

He pointed me towards this website, so that I could read up on what to expect, as well as acclimate myself better to the sport in general.

While up there, I met some of the nicest people ever. I listened intently, and respected the resources while there. I learned things about not hunting roosts, etc. that I didn't know before.

Quite a contrast to what you might hear on the site at times.

I actually stated what I heard to some locals. They all just laughed. Remember this - the VAST minority of hunters post on websites.

I am not putting down opinions posted here, but merely stating that all opinions voiced on this board are NOT the more widely held opinions of ND residents.

Respect the state and its resources.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MJK wrote



> I actually stated what I heard to some locals. They all just laughed.


I'm a local tell me what ya heard...I could use a good laugh. 8)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on wbenshoof...no one is going to list names of landowners on the second most popular waterfowl hunting site on the internet.That doesn't mean we don't like non-res.

I wouldn't do it if any of these res. hunters on here asked,and neither would they.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Ken W. Would you agree with me about some of the instructions on how and when to get land to hunt on or do you have something more specific for wbenshoof. You live in an area that use to be awesome now I bet in order for you have great hunting you have to travel some distance to get what you use to have 10 or 15 years ago since the fall flight pattern has changed so much over that time period. Correct me if I am wrong but kindness and gifts will get you a long ways when locating land to hunt on, especially if the farmer or rancher knows that it is only for a few days and then they are gone. Ken I would not ask for any of your spots nor have I, however I do look forward to meeting you in a few weeks and talking about the old days and swapping good hunting stories.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

MJK, what exactly is it that you heard? Just interested in what they were laughing at. Were these locals hunters themselves?


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

jd mn/nd,
Thanks so much for your informative reply. That is more or less what I was looking for in my original postings. I was not asking locals to give up their favorite fields etc, but just to be steered in a general starting direction. In the past when we hunted ND we did do the driving, scouting etc, but we had a very kind land owner / farm family that we used as a starting position. They were also kind enough to allow us to camp in their yard. We were curteous as I said, ask them to join us in a hunt, and always remembered them at Christmas etc. We originally made our first trip to ND in 1968, after reading an article in Outdoor Life the fall before, titled "Shoot The Bastards". I do not know if anyone remembers that article, but the farmers had their grain on the ground, they got heavy rains, and the ducks and geese were literally eating them out of house and home. They were begging hunters to come up and shoot some as many geese and ducks as possible. We hunted on Mallard Island that year, on Garrison Resivore, with a local we paid to help us out. He owned a resort on the island. We had a wonderful time, and went back every year through either 1978 or 1979. Our second year we hunted around Cando, and by scouting and talking with people found the area we hunted the rest of our trips. That was the Knox, Leeds, York, and Rugby area. I am forever grateful to the George Nelson Family, and the Blanche Mundahl family for being such gracious hosts. Anyway, thanks for your friendls post, and I hope to put some of your suggestions to use, if not this fall, maybe in the spring. Thanks again, and good hunting.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wbenshoof....read this maybe it will cause insight....

You Might be from a Small Town If...

1. You can name everyone you graduated with.
2. You know what 4-H is.
3. You ever went to parties at a pasture, barn, or in the middle of a dirt road.
4. You used to drag "main."
5. The biggest company in the area sells farm equipment
6. You schedule parties around the schedule of
different police officers, since you know which ones would bust you and which ones wouldn't-same goes for game wardens.
7. You ever went cow-tipping or snipe hunting.
8. School gets cancelled for state events.
9. You could never buy cigarettes because all the store clerks knew how old you were (and if you were old enough they'd tell your parents anyhow).
10. When you did find someone old enough and brave enough to buy cigarettes, you still had to go out to the country and drive on back roads to smoke them.
11. You were ever in the Homecoming parade.
12. You have ever gone home for Homecoming.
13. It was cool to date someone from the neighboring town.
14. You had senior skip day.
15. The whole school went to the same party after graduation.
16. You don't give directions by street names or directions by references (turn by Nelson's house, go two blocks east Anderson's,and it's four houses left of the track field).
17. The cc golf course had only 9 holes.
18. You can't help but date a friend's ex-girlfriend.
19. Your car stays filthy because of the dirt roads, and you will never own a dark vehicle for this reason.
20. You think kids that ride skateboards are weird.
21. The town next to you is considered "trashy" or "snooty", but is actually just like your town.
22. Getting paid minimum wage is considered a raise.
23. You refer to anyone with a house newer than 1980 as the "rich people".
24. The people in the city dress funny, then you pick up on the trend two years later.
25. You bragged to your friends because you got pipes on your truck for your birthday.
26. Anyone you want can be found at either the Dairy Queen or the feed store.
28. You see at least one friend a week driving a tractor through town.
29. Football coaches suggest that you haul hay for the summer to get stronger.
30. Directions are given using "the" stop light as a reference.
31. The city council meets at the coffee shop.
32. Your letter jacket was worn after your 19th birthday.
33. You have ever taken a trailer or dog to school on a daily basis.
34. Weekend excitement involves a trip to a Wal-Mart.
35. Even the ugly people enter beauty pageants.
36. You decide to walk somewhere for exercise and 5 people pull over and ask if you need a ride.
37. Your teachers call you by your older siblings names.
38. Your teachers remember when they taught your parents.
39. You can charge at all the local stores.
40. The closest McDonald's is 45 miles away.
41. So is the closest mall.
42. It is normal to see an old man riding through town on a riding lawn mower.
43.your black lab goes to the drive in theatre with you
44. You laugh reading this because you know they're all true and forward it to everyone who lives in your town....... because you know them all!!

These things are funny to most but is reality for alot of us homeboys.

The best advice has been given, come out here and meet some folks, I'm sure you will find all the hunting ground you want.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
Hey did you grow up in the same town as I did?

Have a good one


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jd mn/nd....I agree with your suggestions....just like everyone...I drive around,find birds,and ask for permission.Almost everything here is posted...you have to ask.I would expect eveyone else to do the same.

Most of us put on lots of miles scouting.This is just like fishing in Minn.Not even your friends give away places to go.We all find our own.

The only difference is,after living here for 30 uears.I know most of the landowners around.So I know who to ask.

Comparing hunting today with what it was 20 years ago,is not practical.ALMOST everything is posted now and a lot is leased...no one leased 20 years ago and most wasn't posted.

I still hunt early season Canadas and late season ducks here...I only hunt snows here in the spring...not worth it in the fall.Also once the pheasant season opens I hunt them.I have a GWP and would rather hunt upland than ducks.

When will you be up here?


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

dogdigger,
Never once did I mention being angry at the week delay in non residents season. I have no problem with that. In fact I believe it is a good thing, and wish that Minnesota would try something like it. When I hunted in ND before, I believe we had to pick our zones, and were limited as to the number of ducks and geese we could take out of the state in any given season. We also had no problems with that, as we believed it was fair, and we only made one trip of about 4 to 5 days a season. My postings were just to try and get a starting point of someone I could contact about hunting, and we planned to take it from there.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

scott, 
Thanks for the reply. I guess it is a small world after all. My sister married a guy from Maynard, Bill Johnson. His dad was named Bill also, and his Mom is Mary. Do you happen to know him. I will mention your name to Bill, and see id he remembers you.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

Buckseye,
Great post. Yeppers, I must be from a small town, cause mosr hit home. Very funny, and with your permission I will forward to a couple other small town friends. I was once hauled out of an "R" rated movie by my ear by my Mom when I was 13. The theater owner called her and told her i was there.  Embarassing for me in front of friends for sure.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

Kenw,
You mentioned us in Minnesota guarding our fishing spots, as you do your hunting spots. It is not quite the same, as the fish do not leave the lake to go to a lake in the next state, but are usually found in the same spots. A saying I heard once holds pretty true, that being that 90% of the fish are found in 10% of the lake. And I would be more than happy to take you out on Big Stone, and show you some good walleye fishing. Both as a sportsman, and because our little town needs the sportman tourist to survive. And in comparison to hunting, the walleye fishing on Bog Stone has gottem much better than it was 20 years ago.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:roll: Like I said every week sombody else brings in the same argument. Ken it is never ending isnt it. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

MJK said:


> While up there, I met some of the nicest people ever. I listened intently, and respected the resources while there. I learned things about not hunting roosts, etc. that I didn't know before.
> 
> Quite a contrast to what you might hear on the site at times.


We teach the same things here.

The "NR haters" are so few and far between on this site, so it's not a fair judgement of everyone as a whole. But I guess stereotypes are stereotypes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you came up here in the 70's and found places to hunt,you can do the same now.Lots of newcomers find places to hunt.There should be birds in the same places as in the 70's...all except the snows...they are to unpredictable.

Just be aware of the fact that there are G/O that lease land in that area...it isn't like the 70's...probably never will be again.

And ducks will be found in the same spots year after year...just like fish.I hunt the same potholes I did 30 years ago.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Forget the ND MN debate. I don't even want to go there. I agree with a few things that I have read. Non res should not be limited to the days afield in ANY state, HOWEVER, since NONRES buy up every peice of land they can in many states, not just ND, something HAD to be done. ND's 2 week law is a good law to help minimize NONRES's gobbling up the land. The second main problem is Outfitters gobblling up the land. Wich is worse? I really do not know but would a good alternative be to license outfitters for only a couple of weeks a year? It appears it is the same problem as far as less hunting land for public use, private or not. I freelance and I know the frustrations of land leases (I don't do) and land aquisitions gobbling up prime hunting land. This is a huge problem and MN and ND are just a small example of what is happening everywhere. I really do not know how this should be worked out so that is is fair to everyone. All I beleive is that the faster we turn our passion into a rich man's game, the faster the anti's will take it away from us.

So...Don't forget the MN/ND lawsuit. It is real and it should have never happened. I can see why both sides are mad. I really do not think it is fair to limit WHEN a non res can hunt but hey, we did this to ourselves. I think ND had to come up with a solution and maybe it wasn't the right one but it is a solution and if the rich were not so damn greedy this would have never happened in the first place but then again, thats probably how they got rich in the first place.

To me the problem is that many hunters think filled bag limits of banded birds are the only way to enjoy a hunt. The hunt itself isn't the same as it was in the 70's. those with means believe they have an edge if they can buy thier limits (thats what is really is) instead of earning them fairly. Kind of like the NY Yankees, like they ever EARNED a title. they bought them just like many buy limits/racks, whatever the case is. Hunting is far from fair and way too much emphasis is placed on bag limits. What do we post on sites? Sunsets, Friends or a pile of carnage. What do we want? Lanyards full of bands. We are ALL guilty of this.

So again, I do not know a good solution its just that WE must understand this is much larger than MN vs ND and yes, both sides are right and wrong at the same time.

Please let's just enjoy what hunting truly is and I hope all enjoy a happy and safe fall filled with memories of spending time away from the office with friends and family, from home and away.


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

Brette,
I agree with you, that the enjoyment of being outdoors with good friends in much more important that large limits of game. Sure, it is nice to take game when in the field, but it is more like desert than the main dish. Just last week I visited with a friend who was with me on our first hunts to ND, and we talked about hunting trips taken etc for more than two hours. And guess what, very little of that talk was about the amount of game harvested, if we got lucky that hunt etc. The anti hunting groups will never understand, or believe that. Most was about the fun we had had together in the field, friends we had made (and still have), and things on the hunt that we had experienced. I once had a doe deer charge me three times on a slough around knox, which scared the beegeebers out of me. I would really like to experience that again in your state, and really believe I will.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

One Week Rule....7 days....only. One for waterfowling. NOT 2 Weeks.
And...one week later on PLOTS lands which are about 1% of the land in ND. 99% is still available and MOST times better.

And I disagree...NR's shouldn't have the same rights or privledges as residents. Welcome to the state to hunt...we are more than happy to take your contributions and many of us enjoy your company but don't expect same rules.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

wb,

I've hunted the area you describe since '93. Several others on this site hunt that area too. The landscape (broader sense) you remember has changed greatly.

Snows still come through, just most often much later and for much shorter a time. Snow goose hunting in those parts is very unreliable and a shell of its former self.

Lots of ducks grown in those parts the last several years - still wet there as compared to other parts of the state. The duck hunting will be great early, but will get real skecthy real quick with what's become a lot of pressure in that area. After very early, your trip will have to time with a major migration for there to be a lot of birds around that you will be able to get at.

There's a lot of posted land generally, much of which is accessible by asking. I'm not familiar with the landowners you name. A good chunk of the consistently very productive areas, especially the late season stuff, is tied up through lease and/or o/g.

When you come back and compare the deal today vs. how you remember it, you'll better understand some of the discussions on this board. Not many "nr haters" here. Just haters of the way hunting has degraded, and a recognition that without effectively lowering pressure/competion (and nr's should take the brunt of that), where it's likely to keep heading, fast. There's a huge difference between the two. Please recognize that.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

"To me the problem is that many hunters think filled bag limits of banded birds are the only way to enjoy a hunt. The hunt itself isn't the same as it was in the 70's. those with means believe they have an edge if they can buy their limits (thats what is really is) instead of earning them fairly. Kind of like the NY Yankees, like they ever EARNED a title. they bought them just like many buy limits/racks, whatever the case is. Hunting is far from fair and way too much emphasis is placed on bag limits. What do we post on sites? Sunsets, Friends or a pile of carnage. What do we want? Lanyards full of bands. We are ALL guilty of this."

Brents comments on buying limits is the root of the discontent you are reading here.

I doubt that there is a person seeking change in our state that does not know or hunt with NR's. Many of us have good Friends that would have been affected by the changes we are seeking. However most have put aside our own personal losses in hunting time with life long friends and recent hunting partners to see this state remain a place for freelance hunters overall.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

wbenshoof... absolutly forward all you want. I put that up there to give an idea how much rural ND has become a close knit family. Many people can relate to those incidents and remember their own similiar experiences. Through all those similiar experiences we find unity, I think it probaly seems like we are ganging up but that is not the case at all. If you are a hunter and learn and follow local laws, rules and customs we wouldn't notice you if you were from Mars. You are on the right track, there are many of the same people in the area you are familiar with you just need to go there and renew your friendship with them. Have fun and Good Luck


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Buckseye,
Please add.
44. If your black lab goes to the drive in theater with you.

Personel experience. The worst part was the girls were happier to see him then me


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bummer... :lol:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a few more true small townisms to add that I actually did and seen take place.

1. If it was a late harvest we had harvest schedule and the whole school got out at noon til harvest was done

2. Football practice was at 6:00a.m. so we could get home and combine

3. When I was in 8th grade I would take a load of grain into town leave it at the elevator they would dump it for me during football practice.

4. In high school we would go goose hunting before school clean them in the school parking lot and the cooks would put them in the crock pot and let us eat it during noon hour.

5. If you showed your deer tag at the office you could get out of shcool at 11:00 a.m. on opening day of deer season

6. When I played college football the strongest guy never lifted weights he was a farm kid that did throw square bales all summer. He benched over 400lbs without warming up.

7. A guy in highschool refinished a rifle stock in shop class and the shop teacher had him shoot it just outside the school to make sure it was still on.

8. We made 3-point bale forks and fish houses in shop class.

9. There were 23 kids in my class and only three lived in town.

10. some of the best basketball games I ever played in were upstairs in our barn.

11. One year the top 6 girls on the basketball team all had the same last name.

12. when I took drivers ed it was weird driving a vehicle without a clutch.

13. People crammed for confirmation class in study halls.

I could go on and on I was one of the lucky ones to grow up on a farm and go to school in a small town work side by side with my Dad, Mom and brothers every day from a very young age. My kids will never get to live many of these things and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

here are a few small tomn things of my own:
1. During pheasant hunting season, us four friends would bring our shotguns (cased) and shells to school, put them in locker, and when school was out we would hunt the railroad tracks 2 miles out of towm, where one of our mothers would pick us up and give ride home. No one thought anything of it, because they knew why we were doing it.
2. We made fish spears in shop class one year, and that same year a student in class below us made a really nice crossbow.
3. If our parents wrote a note to the school, we could be excused to hunt during the week, if we were hunting with family. 
4. Our bow hunting club met, and held weekly indoor shooting in the grade school gym.
5. I usually brought venison summer sausage sandwhiches for my school lunch, and all the non hunting kids wanted to trade for their store bought meat sandwhiches.

All I can think of now. Wouldnt it be nice if we could go back to those days, or have our kids experience a nicer, and safer time!
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats what it is all about kids and good times. We all give up alot of different things in life to stay out here and try to keep some of that good ol fashion fun alive. We just need people to work with us not against us. So many of these memories are real and true for alot of us. We know what it was like to be less complicated and penciled out. I am going to try to hang onto as many of the old ways as I can for my life, everybody else can choose what to do with theirs 8)


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I think allot of what everyone is saying here, and pardon me if I am wrong, is that we do not want to just tell someone an area and have them hunt it after we have taken the time to develop re;ationships with the land owners, locals and other unters. This has taken allot of time for each of us to develop, generations in some cases. So understand that we are not "hording" our hunting spots, but actually we are encouraging you to take the time to knock on the doors and to take the time to try and get to know the people who maintain the land so we may have the opportunity to use it. You sound as though you have developed some of these relationships in the past and I would ask why you would not try to rekindle these or resurect them. I understand that this may be hard with your contact in an assisted living facility, but then you have to move on and develop new contacts, new friends.

Again we are not asking you anything that we do not ask RESIDENT hunters to do.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

BUt do not get me wrong, you seem like a very hospitable hunter that understands the respect and gratitude that we must maintain in order for this sport to transcend to the next generation of hunters. Try the Carrington area east to hope. There are good people there and very good water this year. You never know, you may knock on my door and I would be glad to discuss the local politics and the weather.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well stated Northdakotakid! I actually met a very nice landowner 2 falls ago and have built a nice relationship with him. I have never hunted his property because the timing just hasn't worked out yet and it may never work out. Does that mean I don't cherish the the relationship we have built? Absolutely not. I get told "no" many times while asking for permission to hunt land. And only a couple times did I feel like I was burdening the landowner by asking. Even when they say no it doesn't mean no to me personally............sometimes they save it for family (and they should if their family loves hunting as I do) and sometimes they don't like people on their property (another right they have). All this means is that they are not saying no to me..........they are saying no to the situation at the time.

The saying in my business is "keep turning over rocks and eventually you will find a diamond, but you CAN'T FIND THE DIAMONDS WITHOUT TURNING OVER THE ROCKS"!!!!!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Maybe we should keep the Lawyers/politicians out of this and take care of it ourselves. Have a great fall!


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

That is very true about the pliticians and lawyers. BUt this issue has come so far that there is no other choice left unless they would drop the case. It is a sad day when someone from a total different territory tries to claim rights to a resource that they come once a year to harvest on land that is not their own claiming rights that are not their's alone. They have just as much a right as any other non-resident to APPLY or to enter into a controlled lottery as any other person. This lottery or application is set to continue the quality of the resources that are available. I would question these individual's integrity as a sportsman, they are not trying to preserve or pass on the traditions and lifestyle that so many of us sportsman have fought to preserve and protect. I would call any person, resident or non-resident, who understands how important it is to preserve our lifestyle and traditions through conservation and preservation of the resources to think about it this fall, what would it be like if we allowed unlimited access to North Dakota's resources. Would there be enough to go around? For how long? Will the quality of hunt suffer? Will our traditions survive this type of change? Ask youselves this when you watch the first flight of geese lock-up and set into the deeks ... and again when you put away your gun for the last time in december, hoping that next year you will again enjoy a fall in the Dakota's.


----------



## wbenshoof (Aug 30, 2004)

As suggested, I did look into the MN/ND lawsuit filed by Hatch. As a resident of Minnesota, and a sportsman, I am embarassed. As I have written earlier, I have no problem with starting my hunt in ND a bit later than residents. I wish Minnesota could impliment that for our bow deer season. Nor do I have a problem with being able to hunt 14 days, or having to pick zones. (as a resident deer hunter in Minnesota, we need to pick zones, and then stay within them) My hunt to ND would be a one time trip of 4 to 5 days each season (maybe I would sneak up for an extra weekend If buddies could get away), so I see no reason to complain about non resident restrictions. Maybe If I lived nearer to ND I would feel different, but I do not believe so. I look at being able to hunt a beautiful state like Nd as a privelage, and I am willing to accept the non resident limitations as they are. I believe all that the lawsuit will accomplish is to further inflame the resident / non resident conflict, and for that I am trully sorry. I hope that in the near future things can be resolved, so that everyone can just enjoy the hunt, and natures beauty.
mahalo,
Wayne


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Well spoken, as stated before anyone who can respect the land is welcome here. Heck, I wish there were more of us from here that thought it was a privelage, but as they say "You don't know what you have until it is gone."


----------

